# February Kayak Flatheads 2/14/2013



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Decided to try the Flathead kayaking thing out again on another body of water, I didn't get many good pictures but I did get a little bit of GoPro video ill try and get up tomorrow. 
The bite was much slower tonight only 2 fish in 3 hours, but I did lose 2 good fish to submerged timber. After about 7pm that temperature fell out pretty good on me so I loaded my wet butt up and headed home.

Oh and GoPro sucks at night.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the GoPro yakking video 

GoPro February Flatheads


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Decided to try the Flathead kayaking thing out again on another body of water, I didn't get many good pictures but I did get a little bit of GoPro video ill try and get up tomorrow.
> The bite was much slower tonight only 2 fish in 3 hours, but I did lose 2 good fish to submerged timber. After about 7pm that temperature fell out pretty good on me so I loaded my wet butt up and headed home.
> 
> *Oh and GoPro sucks at night*.


You got that right. I don't even take mine when I go night fishing. I'm getting a LED video camera light to remedy my problem though! :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> You got that right. I don't even take mine when I go night fishing. I'm getting a LED video camera light to remedy my problem though! :thumbsup:


I had and Led head light on and it still sucked, everything is green looking.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-CN-126-Camera-Digital-Camcorder/dp/B004JZI78O

^this mounted on an L bracket will do the job for me i think


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-CN-126-Camera-Digital-Camcorder/dp/B004JZI78O
> 
> ^this mounted on an L bracket will do the job for me i think


I like that thing


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

always impressed by your posts!! flatheads from a kayak?? at night?? in the rain?? thats hard core man lol FRIGGIN AWSOME!!! the river douche always trys to hate on u but dont let him get to ya!! great posts man keep em comin...:notworthy:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

flounderpounder28 said:


> always impressed by your posts!! flatheads from a kayak?? at night?? in the rain?? thats hard core man lol FRIGGIN AWSOME!!! t*he river douche always trys to hate on u but dont let him get to ya!!* great posts man keep em comin...:notworthy:


Are you kidding me I love that guy:yes: 
Some more details of the trip, before I even got to the spot my truck slid off the embankment and got stuck up to the axles in mud. After an hour of screwing with it I left it in good faith that I would get it out later and just went fishing.

I had to drag my yak, a live-well a deep cycle marine battery, with a few fishing rods and a tackle box and back pack for a couple hundred yards through the wet dark woods before I even reached the spot. As I put the kayak in the water my foot slipped in the mud and I feel right off in the water. 
The drop off went from the bank to about 7 feet deep, so I was doggy paddling back up on the bank.

Long story short I toughed it out all soaking wet caught a few fish and by the grace of God managed to get my truck out later that night with some fancy tricks.

Its hard fishing with out my ol boat


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

dang! and i thought i was a fish a holic! My gf says you can catch a ride on my boat any time. She covets those huge cats you catch! I think she thinks she may get to sneak a pic with on of them in her hands ;-)


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

basnbud said:


> dang! and i thought i was a fish a holic! My gf says you can catch a ride on my boat any time. She covets those huge cats you catch! I think she thinks she may get to sneak a pic with on of them in her hands ;-)


Thanx for the offer but it looks like my boat is not going to sell any time soon so the next weather opening she's back in the water.


----------

